# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Τηλεόραση 14" CRT

## tgi

Καλημέρα
Χαρίζω τηλεόραση 14" CRT BlueSky


Η αγγελία έχει μπεί και σε διπλανό forum

----------

